# North Texas Train Shows



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The North Texas Council of Railroad Clubs will be having two shows coming up.


Ft. Worth Train Show - December 13-14, 2008

and 
Dallas Area Train Show - January 17-18, 2009

These are all-scale shows, but will have some large scale representation.
The links should take you to more information for each show.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder. 

Dallas Area Train Show - January 17-18, 2009 

These are all-scale shows, but will have some large scale representation. 
The links should take you to more information for each show.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

When I lived in Dallas 20 years ago, I went to the Dallas Area Train Show. Even though it was (and still is) "all scales", it had enough large scale displays, vendors, etc. to keep my interest. I even bought 2 PIKO building kits at one of the vendor booths.

I live in Houston now, and I attended one of the Houston train shows a couple of years ago. It wasn't as good as the show in Plano.

So this year, I plan to drive up to Plano for the Train Show and hope to see some G-gauge stuff on the home layout tour. (The Houston show had no home layout tour.)

Are any other MLS members planning to attend the Dallas (Plano) show?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The North Texas Garden Railroad Club will have a fairly large layout there. Unfortunately it will be the only large scale display. There should be some large scale items at some of the vendors. The North Texas shows are put on by the North Texas Council of Railroad Clubs, so only member clubs can have layouts. There will be at least one large scale layout on the home tours. 

Be sure and drop by and say hi.


----------

